# DeRosa handlebar ends / plugs



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if these are available?

Any help would be much appreciated - thanks,

Phil


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes. Order them from http://derosanews.com/ 

You need to go to the merchandising section, select the bar tape and you'll get your hands on some plugs.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks - I have already called the US distributor Trailtir and left a message - no return call yet.

Will try again this week.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> Thanks - I have already called the US distributor Trailtir and left a message - no return call yet.
> 
> Will try again this week.


Call again and ask for Trey.


----------

